# Accucraft live steam Daylight



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

The Daylight was generally regarded as one of America's most charismatic trains and who would deny that? Accucraft did a good job in reproducing the character in their live steam model which is well shown in the picture. I have, however, found it necessary to fit a replacement clack on the backhead to allow the axle pump to push water into the boiler after pressure has been raised. I don't know whether others have had this problem but keeping up a reasonable water level should be a very basic issue.
Another frustration I have had in the three years that I have driven this enine is a drop in pressure due to one of the burner jets suddenly going out. Obviously this can occur in any gas fired engine which uses this type of assembly. Reading the article on this subject in the February edition of Garden Railways, Ron Powell makes an illustrated point of the use of a simple do it yourself filter taken from cottoin buds (in very small bits) and fitted into the body of the jets. In the one run that I have had since this appears to be effective. Any comments on this please.
Please note on the video, before comments of excessive speed, it is not easy to hold a camera in one hand and operate a regulator with the other.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SaH2Irdkcjg


----------



## SalM (Jan 2, 2008)

I normally at least partly fill the boiler from the tender. A side benefit is to help keep the clack valve clean and free and it also primes the axel pump. Occasionally a jet may go out but it happens early in the run cycle when some liquid gas may extinguish the flame......but it doesn't happen often.....


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

To be sure, that daylight is pretty. I do, however, prefer the all black or 50/50 daylight as it showed more of the valve/running gear because there was no streamlining on the running board.


----------



## steveciambrone (Jan 2, 2008)

"The Daylight was generally regarded as one of America's most charismatic trains and who would deny that?" 

I would, it really has a gaudy paint scheme, eastern USA streamlined engines were far prettier and looked fast standing still. I have lived on the west coast now for over twenty five years and have to endure all the railfaners who have to praise the Daylight endlessly. 
I was on business travel in a very remote location of the USA, probably one of the most remote. I was asked if there were any pretty women there, I said "they all got prettier the longer we stayed". I guess it is the same thing. 

Look to the east for the good looking trains. 

Steve


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Well, like I said, it is pretty, though I prefer the K4 to them all and that was before it was streamlined.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve,

I know it's not steam, but here is one of my favorites...


----------



## steveciambrone (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a K4 on order, and the GG1 is one good looking engine. Did I ever tell you guys I was born and raised in PA? 
PRR and LV fan from birth. 

Steve


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the Accucraft 50/50 Daylight. It has the most efficient axle pump of any machine in my collection and I've never had an issue with the burners going out once alight. 

I tend to agree with the comments about the hyperbole of "the most beautiful train in the world'. It certainly ran on one of the most beautiful tracks between the mountains and sea of SoCal, but it isn't close to the other great streamlined passenger locomotives of the same era.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

The most beautiful steam locomotive in the world;-)? Surely that is the Pm36-1... Zubi 
http://www.pkp.pl/files/pm36.jpg


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Adding cotton to the housing can help prevent clogging if there is debris from the gas tank. Another factor with gas is keeping the tank warm allowing for good gas flow. Finally, one can bled off the liquid prior to firing the locomotive can help.

As to GS4 as one of the most beautiful: without doubt it belongs on the list such as denoted on many lists such as this one: 

Colored locomotives


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

What makes the Daylight beautiful is the passenger cars. With full width diaphragms the same colors as the cars it looks like one long continuous wall. Just watch a consist of David Leech coaches.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles;

I am really surprized that the Reading G1sas - the Crusader locomotive - was not listed under blue locomotives at that site. I realize that the ratio of blue to silver (stainless steel) was about 50/50, but I don't think I saw a selection for silver. Anyway, the Crusader is my personal favorite, but that's just my Pennsylvania Dutch coming out, nah vunst.

Yours, 
David Meashey 
P. S. Checked again. It's not under Gold and Silver either. Could be that color photos of the Crusader are hard to find.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Though not pulling our Leech set, the photo does emphasize what Dan stated.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomaytoes/tomahtoes. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dave Meashey on 28 Feb 2011 08:05 AM 
Charles;

I am really surprized that the Reading G1sas - the Crusader locomotive - was not listed under blue locomotives at that site. I realize that the ratio of blue to silver (stainless steel) was about 50/50, but I don't think I saw a selection for silver. Anyway, the Crusader is my personal favorite, but that's just my Pennsylvania Dutch coming out, nah vunst.

Yours, 
David Meashey 
P. S. Checked again. It's not under Gold and Silver either. Could be that color photos of the Crusader are hard to find.


Dave
The addition of steamlining to the discussion will certainly draw attention to some glamorous and beauty locomotive. As to blue color: SF Blue Goose comes to mind (though my favor is the CNJ Blue Comet). The list is long and impressive, such as:

Leigh Valley Black Diamond
CB&Q Aeolus
N&W J class

I am sure that are favorites off any list...


----------



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

It has the most efficient axle pump of any machine in my collection 

Don't worry. I shant tell the Aster boys...!


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By main131 on 27 Feb 2011 08:07 AM 

The Daylight was generally regarded as one of America's most charismatic trains and who would deny that? Accucraft did a good job in reproducing the character in their live steam model which is well shown in the picture. I have, however, found it necessary to fit a replacement clack on the backhead to allow the axle pump to push water into the boiler after pressure has been raised. 




Main,
I wonder if you could clarify this.
Was the 'replacement' one still an Accucraft, or did you have someone make a new one of different design?
I would have thought that if the axle pump is so efficient, it would have had no problem pumping into the boiler at full pressure.
I mean a clack, or check, valve is either closed, or open when pumping.
Was there a restriction that did not allow sufficient water to enter the boiler or something like that?
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Michael (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello,

...most efficient axle pump...?

I have one of the early models of the Accucraft GS4 (albeit spirit fired and in black).
With the original 'plunger-type' valves in the water feed line, the axle pump didn't manage to pump any water in the boiler.
After changing the valves to the more usual 'ball-type' everything is fine.

Michael


----------



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

If I may respond to both David Leech and Michael together.

We replaced the clack with the ball type presumably in a similar way to Michael.
As I recall we used the conventional 1/8 ball in a 1/32 seating.

It was a bit of a mystery with the pump in it's original form as the pump itself is Ok and it would deliver water into the boiler when cold with both axle and hand pump and also using air pressure.
As soon as psi was raised the water balooned back in the feed tube

The only clue when the original was taken out was the rather large O ring which looked as though it had swelled up when hot thus blocking the flow.
I have a friend who has had the same problem. It is in his workshop as we speak!

My Daylight is approx. four years old.

I hope these observations are helpful to others with a similar problem


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

In the informational thread on this site has an indepth article with quite a bit of feedback along with fixes for the water delivery system for the GS4:

Reference on prior extensive discussion: GS4 Mod's Continued 


Axle pump:
Here is Gordon Watson's overview and fix to stock unit:
axle feed pump didnt work! the valves in it are spring loaded with O ring seats.. thats fine on the delivery
side. We have to remember that the suction side can only ever have 14PSI unloading the valve and the area
of our valve seats is very small, so spring loading inlet side valves doesnt work! I counter bored the inlet
banjo bolt to provide a seating for a ball valve and installed a small scewed sleeve up inside the pump body.
to provide a lift limiter.the pump then worked fine and kept up with the boiler demand. 


Hand pump-Larry Herget

The hand pump on all Accucraft pumps can be much improved by putting a ball lift limiter on the outlet
valve. Simply remove & drill, then tap the top valve cover 2-56 thread. Reinstall the top valve cover &
screw in a 2-56 brass or stainless bolt with a like nut on it . Run the nut up to the bolt head. Apply a bit
of sealer to the threads and screw the bolt down until you feel it touch the ball in the valve body. Run
the nut down until it touches the top valve cover. Unscrew the bolt keeping the nut in its position. Place
a .031" feeler gauge on the top cover and screw the bolt & nut down (DO NOT LET THE NUT MOVE OFF
OF IT'S POSITION ON THE BOLT) until the nut touches the feeler gauge. Now keep the bolt from
turning, remove the feeler gauge and screw the nut down to the top valve cover and tighten it. You have
now limited the lift of the ball to .032" the pump will not chatter as bad & will pump a larger quantity of
water with each stroke.

Back head check valve-
Although it was a horizontal valve, I knew from experience that it could be made to work with no spring,
only utilizing the pressure from the boiler to keep the ball seated. The problem was that without some
sort of lift limiter, the ball would fill the outlet hole, effectively blocking off the water flow to the boiler,
which is highly frowned upon. The solution was simple, drill a hole at the furthermost point of the valve
body and tap it for a 1.6mm screw, then solder the screw in place to prevent leaks, add a 3mm Stainless
Steel ball and seal it back up.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Thank you Charles. 
Mystery is solved. 
Design faults! 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

David 

Never design faults.. 
Always call them undocumented negative design enhancements


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Just remember the old adage and reminder posted on the walls of every military workshop - '75% of all faults are put there by technicians fixing the other 25%.' 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

tac 

I am a "closet" engineer that graduated with a Math degree instead. I have been told by many "real" engineers that if something isn't broken YET... you just haven't added enough features. 

To the optimist, "the glass is half full"; to the pessimist, "the glass is half empty"; to the engineer, "the glass is twice as big as it needs to be". 

V/r


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

OT, but a automotive engineer of my acquaintance had spent almost three years, and about a £1/4M, totally rebuilding a 1955 Ferrari Mille Miglia coupe. Come the grand fire-up day, all of us in the local chapter of the FOC were summoned to the event - some 200 or so avid Ferrari nuts. Looking around his shop, my pal and I were stunned by his shadow boards full of Snap-On's premium-grade tools, as were his many Snap-on roller tool chests. He also had a two-car hydraulic lift, a car-body rotater and a ten yard long pit as well as a set of rollers and dynamometer...... 

He also had a collection of bits and pieces from the engine prior to the rebuild, including the worn-out crankshaft and cams, many valves, springs and followers, distributors and all thirteen pistons. 

The engine, you will recall, is a V12. 

The additional piston was clearly marked L3 [Left #3]. 

Taking the proud owner quietly to one side, I produced the piston and, without saying a word, handed it to him. His face said it all. Surrepticiously - as the car was still in the shop under cover away from the gawping crowds waiting outside, he popped the hood, took out the spark plug, and pushed atwo-foot piece of rod into the aperture. 

It went all the way down to the sump. 

I'm not sure what he said to the crowd, but the words 'family emergency' and 'next week' were heard through the hubbub. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

tac... Now that’s funny!


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Tac, 
That's a good story. So what type do you own? 
Well, I don't why you just didn't let him start the engine to see what would happen! 
I assume that the con rod was attached, so the engine would have run fine. 
Who would have been able to tell the difference between V-11 and V-12. 
My brother in his MG TA on his first non family trip as a teenager with his friend, tried to drive from London to Scotland in the late 50's. 
They got as far as Leeds (about 200 miles) at which time a big end bearing fell apart. 
He spent the next couple of days camping and removing the bad con rod and piston, and then drove back home on three cylinders! 
I wonder if teenagers would do that kind of thing today. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

I fear that more teenagers today know more about Wii, PS3, DS, than they do about con rods. At least my 14 yr old still likes to run an engine or two at a steamup. Maybe I'll get him under the front end of my MINI next week when I change out the ball joints.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By David Leech on 03 Mar 2011 09:11 AM 
Tac, 
That's a good story. So what type do you own? 
Well, I don't why you just didn't let him start the engine to see what would happen! 
I assume that the con rod was attached, so the engine would have run fine. 
Who would have been able to tell the difference between V-11 and V-12. 
My brother in his MG TA on his first non family trip as a teenager with his friend, tried to drive from London to Scotland in the late 50's. 
They got as far as Leeds (about 200 miles) at which time a big end bearing fell apart. 
He spent the next couple of days camping and removing the bad con rod and piston, and then drove back home on three cylinders! 
I wonder if teenagers would do that kind of thing today. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada Dear Mr Leech - we had a 365GT 2+2 for a number of years. We sold it to buy our first house. In the case I wrote about the con rod WAS attached.

To the crankshaft.

So it have been messy.

tac
www.ovgrs.org
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Michael (Jan 6, 2008)

Some years ago, I had assembled a CNC milling machine, as well as drafted and converted my first CAD drawing. Then the big day came for the first 'live' test: 
I watched in awe as the cutter moved to its starting position. Only when the cutter pushed mightily through the (wooden) board did it dawn upon me that I had forgotten to switch on the milling motor! Too late! When the lateral movement started, the carbide cutting bit snapped like glass... 

Michael


----------



## Dave B. (Feb 13, 2011)

I've been in the cab of the 4449 doing 79mph climbing a ruling grade without diesels and more than a dozen cars. Beauty isn't only skin deep.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Michael on 01 Mar 2011 12:21 AM 
Hello,

...most efficient axle pump...?

I have one of the early models of the Accucraft GS4 (albeit spirit fired and in black).
With the original 'plunger-type' valves in the water feed line, the axle pump didn't manage to pump any water in the boiler.
After changing the valves to the more usual 'ball-type' everything is fine.

Michael
Michael
True enough, a particular design handicap that showed itself on the alcohol fired setup. We spent days, trying to figure out how to balance the system until we found a combination of axle pump and valves need to be corrected.


----------

